# Pc Mark Challenge



## AMF (Jul 5, 2022)

Hey guys lets see em


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi,
Very old ones here from 2017   
This bench is so very long I usually fall asleep running it.









						I scored 7 815 in PCMark 10
					

Intel Core i9-7900X Processor, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				



,



,








						I scored 6 930 in PCMark 10
					

Intel Core i7-5930K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## AMF (Jul 9, 2022)

my 1060 to your  1080 big jump in score


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 9, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Very old ones here from 2017
> This bench is so very long I usually fall asleep running it.
> 
> ...


I've always liked this benchmark, a whole system workout is what it's best for. Also, another alternative to I/O speed testing instead of using CrystalDiskMark


----------



## AMF (Jul 9, 2022)

AMF said:


> Hey guys lets see em


i forgot to mention i ran mine in hdr desktop 4k vbs hvci disk encryption mem encryption


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 9, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> I've always liked this benchmark, a whole system workout is what it's best for. Also, another alternative to I/O speed testing instead of using CrystalDiskMark


Hi,
Yeah sadly this one is not free like passmark-v8-v9 or lastly v10 are which do the same thorough testing.


----------



## AMF (Jul 9, 2022)

my zen 2 is holding its own i guess


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 9, 2022)

OP, create a leaderboard & let the competition really ramp up!


----------



## Lew Zealand (Jul 9, 2022)

Cringe in horror.  You can't handle the sumpinsumpin.  Kneel before Zod.  You know the drill.

Dell Ploptiex 9020
Core i7-4790 (we don't need no steenking *K*)
4x4GB Dell 1600MHz CL11
Sapphire Pulse RX 6400 "El Superbado™"


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2022)

Haven't run this in a while..


----------



## Det0x (Jul 9, 2022)

Trip down memory lane 

Seems like they dont want to show me my detailed score anymore from my oldest pcmark05 submission 



When i try to click on score i get this.. Too heavy on the tweaks i guess 




But my pcmark 08 is still valid atleast:




Will try to do a pcmark10 run with my current computer


----------



## AMF (Jul 9, 2022)

Current leader.....



AMF said:


> Crrent leader.....https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/members/det0x.204037/


----------



## Det0x (Jul 9, 2022)

Pretty sure Alder Lake will wipe the floor in this benchmark, but here are my results for my 5950x

PCMark 10 Extended = 13640 points




PCMark 10 Basic = 9589 points


----------



## AMF (Jul 10, 2022)

SETTINGS ADJUSTED AND BIG IMPROVEMENT..... 6128MHZ BOOST!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 12, 2022)

OP, Is a leader board going to be set up for this?
First time I run this on my current gaming rig ever, but now with new OS drive & HVCI on.


----------



## AMF (Jul 12, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> OP, Is a leader board going to be set up for this?
> First time I run this on my current gaming rig ever, but now with new OS drive & HVCI on.
> View attachment 254491


i have current leader up top gonna add second and third place in abit only free version scores are posted to make fair for everyone



AlwaysHope said:


> OP, Is a leader board going to be set up for this?
> First time I run this on my current gaming rig ever, but now with new OS drive & HVCI on.
> View attachment 254491


seems i7 still has faster app startup


----------



## AVATARAT (Jul 14, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core
2x8GB DDR4@4000MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
RX 6800 XT Gaming OC 16GB @2,669MHz/ Mem 2130MHz(17040)

*Score: 8850*

Link


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2022)

AMF said:


> only free version scores are posted to make fair for everyone


I have the PCMark 10 paid version.


----------

